# 5 months



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Five months yesterday. First clip and getting their adult teeth http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v401/hicntry/Griffin/?action=view&current=00152_Combine.mp4


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Five months yesterday. First clip and getting their adult teeth http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v401/hicntry/Griffin/?action=view&current=00152_Combine.mp4


Don,

Unless you're trying to train your dales to snatch birds out of the air?
Get the toy on the ground and put some movement into it


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Don,
> 
> Unless you're trying to train your dales to snatch birds out of the air?
> Get the toy on the ground and put some movement into it


Before you know it those Airigators will be crazy for a tug....


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Not enough room to keep it moving for them to chase it. It is 14' long. Haven't even had it out since the last video. Just showing them clipped anyway. Cash weighed 46lbs this morning. Haven't weighed Harper yet, but, she is a lot lighter.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

One thing that is obvious....to me anyway...is the difference in the co-ordination from the previous videos. They are no where near as well co-ordinated as the mal's and many other breeds when young. At 5 mo., they are just now getting some co-ordination.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Not enough room to keep it moving for them to chase it. It is 14' long. Haven't even had it out since the last video. Just showing them clipped anyway. Cash weighed 46lbs this morning. Haven't weighed Harper yet, but, she is a lot lighter.


Shorten the rope. 14' gives you way too much lag time to make any quick movements.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Shorten the rope. 14' gives you way too much lag time to make any quick movements.


It is just for experamental uses for me. It doesn't tell me what I need to know about how the dogs will react for real. I am curious if the pups are exposed to a minimal amount of this....will they show interst as opposed to the other dogs that have never been induced to chase rags that could care less. What I really want to see, which will require do this with a number of pups over time, is the way they react an indicator as to whether a dog is more suited for something because it is more willing to play games with me. Actually, Harper(red collar) is a pet dog, no more than that. Dangerous game won't bother Cash, but I already knew that. Love em when they are clipped. Look like show dogs. LOL


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> ...Dangerous game won't bother Cash, but I already knew that....


Will Cash be used for hunting?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Cash will be for Cash :wink:.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Shorten the rope. 14' gives you way too much lag time to make any quick movements.


Right, 3-4' would be better. It's not necessarily about the "chase" but rather the incitement of such through frenzied and rapid (simulated prey) movements. This stimulates the dog to engage and remain focused on the object. It's through that association and some added frustration that you build interest (add or increase value) and intensity in and for the object.

IMO with dogs that are not inclined to freely engage in non prey based items it is necessary for this type of activity to be executed correctly so to give it proper context and/or relevance.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Cash will be for Cash :wink:.


:lol:


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Five months yesterday. First clip and getting their adult teeth http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v401/hicntry/Griffin/?action=view&current=00152_Combine.mp4


I can't figure out if you're being serious, or if you're just ****ing with us by posting these videos.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> I can't figure out if you're being serious, or if you're just ****ing with us by posting these videos.


Mike, my impression is that he's being serious but is masking it by his aloof attempts and cavalier remarks about what he is doing. I liken it to that old saying "we mock what we don't understand". 

I have loosely watched this progression and it reminds me a bit of the employee who shows up to work and merely goes through the motions for his pay check vs the one who shows up ready to contribute, desiring something in return as his effort lays a foundation for his long term career plan.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> I can't figure out if you're being serious, or if you're just ****ing with us by posting these videos.


Like I said just showing how they look at 5 mo with their first clip. No more, no less. The flirt is just for my own info....like seeing how very little exposure affects them.....after all, ya just never know when chasing a rag may come in handy Mike. I just have no use for it or I would have thrown balls and stuff for them years ago. In the first video's they could hardly maintain standing up much less chasing. They are getting more control of their legs at this point. Also as I said before, I am not at all interested in them wigging out over inanimate objects. Besides, I would never intentionally F*** with you folks. Don't take it that way. Look how cute they are with their first haircuts.....


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted by Don Turnipseed
> ...Dangerous game won't bother Cash, but I already knew that....


Will Cash be used for hunting?


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Shorten the rope. 14' gives you way too much lag time to make any quick movements.


Leave Professor Seed to his experiments.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Like I said just showing how they look at 5 mo with their first clip. No more, no less. The flirt is just for my own info....like seeing how very little exposure affects them.....after all, ya just never know when chasing a rag may come in handy Mike. I just have no use for it or I would have thrown balls and stuff for them years ago. In the first video's they could hardly maintain standing up much less chasing. They are getting more control of their legs at this point. Also as I said before, I am not at all interested in them wigging out over inanimate objects. Besides, I would never intentionally F*** with you folks. Don't take it that way. Look how cute they are with their first haircuts.....


I'm not one who really cares about the looks of a dog, but I guess the clips look nice. If a dog has heart, courage, drive, character, health, aggression, stability, a good strong grip and a great nose then I find that dog very handsome, otherwise it's just a dog no matter what it looks like on the outside.
I understand you are doing an "experiment" with these pups, but in each video you post they look the same, or perhaps even worse than in the earlier videos. To me it looks like your experiment is slowing sucking what little (if any) drive these guys may have had out of them. I have pups about the same age here, when Ariel gets back Saturday maybe we can get some video of them playing this same game. I also look at each litter we have here as an "experiment", but I try to experiment with ways to make them better, more intense, not flatter and more lazy.
The haircuts are nice, perhaps they should be placed in a home where they can compete as show dogs. What I see here are pets at best, and likely for a not so active pet owner. 
If I'm misreading these pups then please post a video of something that shows working drive, courage, intensity,,,,,,,,something that proves to me that they have a heartbeat at least.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> It is just for experamental uses for me. It doesn't tell me what I need to know about how the dogs will react for real. I am curious if the pups are exposed to a minimal amount of this....will they show interst as opposed to the other dogs that have never been induced to chase rags that could care less. What I really want to see, which will require do this with a number of pups over time, is the way they react an indicator as to whether a dog is more suited for something because it is more willing to play games with me. Actually, Harper(red collar) is a pet dog, no more than that. Dangerous game won't bother Cash, but I already knew that. Love em when they are clipped. Look like show dogs. LOL


How do you induce a dog to chase a rag? Why is the experiment minimal exposure and more suited for what activities if they play games with you? I'm also curious how do you know dangerous game "won't bother" Cash and when you say "bother" what do you mean?

T


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Dangerous game won't bother Cash, but I already knew that.


You mean that dangerous game (lions, bears, Wolves, etc) won't want to tangle with Cash? He is a 5 month old baby who can barely defend himself against a stuffed animal toy on a rope. I'm pretty sure the mountain lions and bears in your area wouldn't be worried about him. However I have serious doubts about him not worrying about the lions and bears! LOL

Just out of curiosity, when will he embark on his first hunting adventure?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> You mean that dangerous game (lions, bears, Wolves, etc) won't want to tangle with Cash? He is a 5 month old baby who can barely defend himself against a stuffed animal toy on a rope. I'm pretty sure the mountain lions and bears in your area wouldn't be worried about him. However I have serious doubts about him not worrying about the lions and bears! LOL
> 
> Just out of curiosity, when will he embark on his first hunting adventure?


Let me rephrase for you Mike, it hasn't got anything to do with bears and lions fearing him.....but he won't run from them....or bulls. His first hunting adventure?...."when" and "if" "I" choose to take him. If I was looking for drive....I sure wouldn't be looking at what the dog did with a flirt. ....must be a difference of opinion. Is it really that hard for y'all to grasp that I have no interest in my personal dogs attacking rags, chairs, garbage cans??? Shows me nothing. If it is your cups of tea, that is great....just not mine. I have to assume that is OK. If I choose to place a dog with someone that wants to do bitework, they can rag the dog to death if they think it shows em something. Actually the flirt was for exersizing dogs originally, not as a predictor of awesome drive.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Let me rephrase for you Mike, it hasn't got anything to do with bears and lions fearing him.....but he won't run from them....or bulls. His first hunting adventure?...."when" and "if" "I" choose to take him....


IF you do not choose to take him, how can you say that dangerous game wont bother him Don, this is an outcross fro griffin is it not? doesnt he have to be tested to find that out? since this is a whole new bloodline added...

you already said you dont know if they will be good for hunting, so how can you say for certain that he will not fear large dangerous game, kinda has to get in the thick of it, get knocked around some first, in order to say that doesnt he?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> IF you do not choose to take him, how can you say that dangerous game wont bother him Don, this is an outcross fro griffin is it not? doesnt he have to be tested to find that out? since this is a whole new bloodline added...
> 
> you already said you dont know if they will be good for hunting, so how can you say for certain that he will not fear large dangerous game, kinda has to get in the thick of it, get knocked around some first, in order to say that doesnt he?


 Come on Joby, couldn't you see the killer instict with the way he went after the toy in the last video.......that is all you should need to see to tell that the pup wont back down from anything.
Don could tell that at a glance when he was 4 weeks old.


----------



## Ariel Peldunas (Oct 18, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> IF you do not choose to take him, how can you say that dangerous game wont bother him Don, this is an outcross fro griffin is it not? doesnt he have to be tested to find that out? since this is a whole new bloodline added...
> 
> you already said you dont know if they will be good for hunting, so how can you say for certain that he will not fear large dangerous game, kinda has to get in the thick of it, get knocked around some first, in order to say that doesnt he?


Don's probably using the same powers of intuition that tell him his dogs would protect him should he encounter a "real" threat rather than something his dogs just perceive as a game.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I feel myself getting sucked into the blackhole yet again....

must.........crawl...........out.........!!!!!!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> IF you do not choose to take him, how can you say that dangerous game wont bother him Don, this is an outcross fro griffin is it not? doesnt he have to be tested to find that out? since this is a whole new bloodline added...
> 
> you already said you dont know if they will be good for hunting, so how can you say for certain that he will not fear large dangerous game, kinda has to get in the thick of it, get knocked around some first, in order to say that doesnt he?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

bump........


----------

